# Unphone my phone



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have decided that whenever it is that I upgrade my phone, I will keep my Charge and utilize it for other things, primarily a mobile media player (tethered of course). I am wondering if it is possible to remove all the telephony functions of the phone by removing apps/services. In other words, I would like to make it strictly a WiFi only device...totally kill the CDMA and LTE modems and eliminate the phone apps. If anybody knows if this can be done or which files would need to be removed, just throw some thoughts out. I'm not planning to do this for at least 3 months, but I thought I'd get the discussion started early.

I'm almost looking forward to having a phone that I can actually tinker with and not worry about having it back in working order the next day.

Thanks.


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/25016-[MOD]Any-phone,-any-ROM:-Wi-Fi-only-mode-(disable-cell-radio)
[MOD]Any phone, any ROM: Wi-Fi only mode (disable cell radio)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Can't you just install cm9 and turn on airplane mode?


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

LoH_Mobius said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/25016-[MOD]Any-phone,-any-ROM:-Wi-Fi-only-mode-(disable-cell-radio)
> [MOD]Any phone, any ROM: Wi-Fi only mode (disable cell radio)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Thanks. That's just what I was looking for.

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> Can't you just install cm9 and turn on airplane mode?


Airplane mode kills wifi and Bluetooth as well.

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## CireH74 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just use Airplane Mode WiFi Tool. You can get it in Google Play free. I use it on my old Fascinate for my daughter. Good stuff.


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

CireH74 said:


> Just use Airplane Mode WiFi Tool. You can get it in Google Play free. I use it on my old Fascinate for my daughter. Good stuff.


if they are like me with phones they will want to tear it apart just for the fun of it lol my d1 was messed at least once a day

Tweaked 3.0


----------

